# Ebay seller practice that makes me mad.......



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have come across certain sellers that ONLY accept PayPal payments from an account with a cash balance. After having my Paypal account hi-jacked once I have a seperate checking account that I use exclusively for PayPal. Why is it that these sellers can't wait for the e-check to clear?? Is life that short that they can wait 2 or 3 days for payment?? The worse part is that you don't know until after you win or "buy it now" the item. I have had this happen to me more than once. It's a pain in the rump contacting the seller and telling them they have to wait until I put cash into my account. This takes 2 or 3 days to clear.....so...what is the difference whether they wait for my cash to clear or an e-check? A few have been real jerks about having to wait. Just another rant..thnaks for reading.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

It takes more than 2-3 days.
Epay holds the money (for their profits) and then "clears" the payment after about 6-8 days.

That is why the sellers don't like it.
The customer ends up being mad wondering where their product is and all the while Epay says right in their notification to the seller that they "Should Not ship product until E-Check Clears"

In other words, it's bogus, the waiting period.

But I agree with you, you should know the rules Before you bid/win, not after.

Hope this makes sense.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Just send 'em a PayPal with the funding method of your choice. The eBay/PayPal cartel won't allow then to refuse it. That is how my PayPal account got "upgraded".


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

twolff said:


> Just send 'em a PayPal with the funding method of your choice. The eBay/PayPal cartel won't allow then to refuse it. That is how my PayPal account got "upgraded".


I called PayPal and was told that this particular seller was NOT accepting e-checks and to contact him/her to make payment arrangements.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Interesting.

Back when I was selling on ebay (before I got smart), I would put into my ads that I accepted Paypal but since I only had a personal account, I could not accept credit/debit cards (e-checks were fine). Ebay then pulled all my auctions because "if you accept Paypal, you must accept all payment types".

Basically, what they were saying was that "we (Paypal/ebay) want a cut of the transaction even if it is a cash transaction". They were trying to force everyone into a premium account so that they could get their 3% cut of each transaction, even those financed by cash.

I don't deal with eBay anymore and only use Paypal when necessary; and only via my personal account. 

Joe


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

well if that frustrates you this is going to REALLY irritate. Someone else posted this here on hobbytalk somewhere and I was horrified when I read through it. Now though when I put this URL in it won't stay on that page but will immediately flip back to ebay's home page. Not sure what's going on here, as if ebay hasn't gotten bad enough they are 'seemingly' trying to hide what they are doing next. Uncool! Hey if I'm wrong, please correct me... I ain't perfect.

http://pages.ebay.com/sell/August2008Update/Payments/

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

In fact I figured out what to do. Not sure why I didn't think of this before. When you click on that link, make sure to hit the stop button (you might have to hit it several times in a row) on your browser so it doesn't flip back to ebay' home page. You can then read the entire article.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Well, I guess I will not be getting anything from ebay after October. I only pay by money order. Who's up to starting a class action lawsuit? 

Omega


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Xence said:


> well if that frustrates you this is going to REALLY irritate. Someone else posted this here on hobbytalk somewhere and I was horrified when I read through it. Now though when I put this URL in it won't stay on that page but will immediately flip back to ebay's home page. Not sure what's going on here, as if ebay hasn't gotten bad enough they are 'seemingly' trying to hide what they are doing next. Uncool! Hey if I'm wrong, please correct me... I ain't perfect.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/sell/August2008Update/Payments/
> 
> ...


Link works fine.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I've had my fill anyway. I'll limit my activity to using ebay as an information sorce so I can keep tabs on prices and stuff.  rr


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Im shure we can ask seller if they accept money orders. I dont even have a bank acount after they have changed names three times.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Tazman6069 said:


> Im shure we can ask seller if they accept money orders.


Not really, this will be considered a violation of ebay's TOS, and the seller would be putting their account at risk. Besides, if you did circumvent the system, you'd be SOL if there was a problem with the transaction, you surely couldn't file a claim with ebay after using an "unapproved" payment method.

I don't care one way or the other really, but, ebay does offer a sensible suggestion (emphasis by me):

"Some buyers may be anxious about online payments or may not have a bank account. _In these cases, suggest that they try using a prepaid debit card_. "

Really as simple as a money order, and much quicker.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

On the flip side, considering a good number of HT members sell on ebay, remember that come October you must be able to accept the valid forms of payment or you won't be able to list your items.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Link works fine for me too.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Xence said:


> well if that frustrates you this is going to REALLY irritate.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/sell/August2008Update/Payments/


 I will also wager, once this goes into effect, that if you accept Paypal you must accept payments funded by a credit/debit card. No more accepting payments into a personal account. You will have to have a premium account and pay the 3% or so to Paypal in addition to the fees charges by eBay.

I seriously suggest everyone sit down and do the math before listing small ticket items (like slot cars) on eBay. Unless you are simply trying to unload an item, you will find out that you probably lose money on each transaction.

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Remember the Golden Rule...*

No not that Golden rule - this one: The One with the Gold Rules!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

www.Craigslist.org Buy local, avoid fraud from the establishment.

Rich


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

check out this............another RARE find by Boosa

Item number: 170256407357


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> check out this............another RARE find by Boosa
> 
> Item number: 170256407357


Ahhhhh...the master at work again. Seems quite able to proudly identify the chassis; but is curiously unable to identify the body manufacturer beyond "slotcar".


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The buyer is in Germany of all places.

Here is the auction link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=170256407357&category0=&fvi=1


Wish someone (bill) who gets as torqued off as I do (bill), would send the buyer a note. Say....someone who speaks GERMAN. The individual (bill) could take great pleasure in knowing that they (bill) helped a poor uneducated fellow slotter out. I wonder who might be able to help?

New JL body, old closed-rivet chassis with old screws. How sad.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*b-b-b-but...*

it's a 59.... isn't it? :freak: lol.... Now just imagine how deep into ALL categories this kind of bogus activity goes. We only highlight the small slot car sector... wow! nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Now just imagine how deep into ALL categories this kind of bogus activity goes.


It goes all the way to the core of any and all forms of selling, bartering, trading, and deal making conducted between humans since the dawn of civilization. Whether it's E-Bay, a flea market, antique store, swap meet, Hong Kong street vendor with $10 copies of Photoshop, or dude selling like-new car stereos out of his trunk behind the Burger King, where there is a will and a way, buyers and sellers, this kind of activity has always occurred and will continue to occur. E-Bay simply provides a more modern and convenient way for unscrupulous, deceitful, and in rare cases blissfully ignorant sellers to peddle their wares to gullible, eager, and oftentimes blissfully ignorant buyers looking to steal a deal and win a battle of one-upsmanship. E-Bay is simply the latest incarnation of an age old commerce model, tinged with the usual condiments of fraud, deceit, and questionable salesmanship. The only real difference is now we get to sit back and watch unwary buyers fall into the traps and get parted with their cash and their dignity. E-Bay has become the latest spectator sport, a bizarre bazaar conducted for our entertainment and viewing pleasure.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> It goes all the way to the core of any and all forms of selling, bartering, trading, and deal making conducted between humans since the dawn of civilization. Whether it's E-Bay, a flea market, antique store, swap meet, Hong Kong street vendor with $10 copies of Photoshop, or dude selling like-new car stereos out of his trunk behind the Burger King, where there is a will and a way, buyers and sellers, this kind of activity has always occurred and will continue to occur. E-Bay simply provides a more modern and convenient way for unscrupulous, deceitful, and in rare cases blissfully ignorant sellers to peddle their wares to gullible, eager, and oftentimes blissfully ignorant buyers looking to steal a deal and win a battle of one-upsmanship. E-Bay is simply the latest incarnation of an age old commerce model, tinged with the usual condiments of fraud, deceit, and questionable salesmanship. The only real difference is now we get to sit back and watch unwary buyers fall into the traps and get parted with their cash and their dignity. E-Bay has become the latest spectator sport, a bizarre bazaar conducted for our entertainment and viewing pleasure.


OMG TOO! Ya just had too, didnt ya? Now my Brain hurts! Hahahahahahah!

At least Nuther Dave allowed us to "Imagine it" rather than your spelling it out in all the gory detail of the Pandora's box that it is.  

I'm gonna go back to bed and pull the covers over my head.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hold on guys, it's probably an original 348 engine, that makes it worth more.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Hold on guys, it's probably an original 348 engine, that makes it worth more.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just had one this morning. I thought I'd buy up a few more Snake and Mongoose die casts to convert... I see a set, but the seller only took a far shot of the package sitting on a table with tons of glare, so I couldn't see the cars inside. There are several versions of these cars... different paint, different scoops, etc... So I wrote the seller and asked him for a close up of the package or maybe a description of the cars inside, since his auction offered no details.

What I get back is this blistering email calling me stupid because I should know what cars are inside by SHAPE of the package. Then he say's " what, am I supposed to open it up and take pics"? .. when I clearly asked for a pic of a close of the package.

His item didn't sell.. then he has the nerve to write me back and ask if I was still interested, after insulting me and calling me stupid. I told him to take a hike. 

Another one... a BOOSA tale. I know he likes to play loose with his descriptions, but his rating his high and on this item, I thuoght there wasn't much wiggle room, was I wrong.
He was selling Lionel cars, MIB. Seemed simple and straightforward enough. I buy 2 of them, one for 45 bucks, the other for 30... what I got were 2 badly damaged cars... glue all over the windows, missing parts.. but hey, they came with the boxes... so I guess he thought that was enough to call them MIB.

I sent them back yesterday and told him I want a complete refund of all charges, including all shipping charges... or I would file a fraud complaint with ebay. At first he was stand off-ish... then I told him I wasn't a newbie and I KNOW what to expect from an item auctioned off as MIB. I haven't heard back from him. 

I'm filing with paypal today, to get out in front of this.
lesson learned....BOOSA is a bad seller, despite his rating.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good deal Jim, 

Please keep us updated on your quest.


----------

